# Filter Help



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm looking to upgrade filters from a filter suitable for 8-10 gallons to a filter suitable for 20 gallons. I'm not sure how to go about this, or if it is safe. Can I just remove the water (I have ceramic beads filled with media) and put some in the new filter and turn it on, or is there more to it?

Thanks!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Can you run the new filter for a while before you remove the old one? 

I know someone will chime in with some good advice


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you want to add a filter to the tank and get rid of the old one you need run both simultaneously for a month for enough bacteria to build up in the new filter. The bacteria is in the media not the water so that won't make a difference.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I meant that I have acrylic beads full of media and bacterial colonies. I'll add those and cycle it for tonight, I think. It's just that I don't have enough outlets to run both, but I can unplug the fluorescent since it's night. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

In that case if you transfer all of the media to the new one and not rinse it in new water you will be fine.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I almost rinsed it in chlorinated water! That would have had a bad outcome.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It took me awhile to learn this, but NEVER rinse your media in anything other then tank water.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I was taught that, but it's so reflexive! Oh well. Good save!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You only have one tank right? If you only have one tank just take *all *the media out of your old filter, put it in the new filter, add new media to take up the extra capacity, and put your old filter in storage.
As mentioned never rinse anything filter related for your aquarium in tap water, always use water in a bucket from the aquarium that the filter is on.


----------

